# ***Deep-Shine Detail - RR Sport Autobiography - Lincolnshire Detailer



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Range Rover Sport Autobiography Receives an Enhancement/Light Correction Package.

The aim of the package is to remove a high percentage of the swirling etc that was present thus in turn adding clarity and improving gloss levels and the overall presentation of the car.

Please note as per above this is an Enhancement Detail so deeper defects will still be present and is by no means any form of full correctional package.

The car received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to lightly remove various defects.



Before & after images demonstrating the correction achieved from the package, the images were captured after the initial cutting/polishing stages so the finish is still yet to be refined.































Wheels fully prepared and coated in Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour.





After a final wipe down and inspection Gtechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer was applied.



Interior cleansed and protected.

50/50 image demonstrating the improvement made to the leather during the cleansing process







Completion Images



















​


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! ��

Quick question - any reason you chose C1 over CSL? I'm guessing the full Crystal Serum would bump the price up but CSL is approx the same as C1


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Looks awesome what products did you use?


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

what a beast


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work as always mate.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice work, but is there any more details and pics of the Matt TT and the Escort RS Turbo / 1600i (can't be sure from the bit I can see!)?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can definitely appreciate the time this must if taken, superb finish there. The owner must be thrilled.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

That looks awesome. I've got a mates Range Rover to detail soon too. Cracking job inside and out!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Love the setup and as ever superb work, Looking so old now this Range Rover.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work on the Big Black Beauty, what a result looks very well balanced and classic.

Nice, John Tht.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

MagpieRH said:


> Nice work! ��
> 
> Quick question - any reason you chose C1 over CSL? I'm guessing the full Crystal Serum would bump the price up but CSL is approx the same as C1


Would also like to know this


----------

